# BBD.b hits $10 today!



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

April's Fool! :tongue-new:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Ha, that's an original. :saturn: 

*Amazon's aromatherapy-infused cases.*










Coming to a store near you on April 30th. 

http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/april-fools-jokes-roundup-2014/#!CpKUS


----------

